# Corel Draw X6 or X7



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings. I have a chance to get Corel Draw X6 for $150 and Corel Draw X7 for $300. 

For the money, is it worth it to pay the extra $150 to have X7 vs X6, or is there really no big deal difference to justify the extra cost?

MY USAGE WITH COREL:

I will be purchasing this in order to do rhinestone t shirt designs, color separations for silk screening and to cut vinyl with my US Cutter Laserpoint 2? 

KEY THING TO NOTE: 
I am also using this to do my own separations using Simple Seps as well.

Your thoughts on the based on my needs if some of you more seasons printers could help me decide?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent PM

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

